# Pedigree Schmackos



## meggiemoo (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi,i have been giving my dog pedigree schmackos for treats but have been told that they are not good for them . Could anyone give advice please.thanks


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

harry used to have them, loved them, but when he had the chicken ones he always had running toilets.
michelle x


----------



## Pixie2010 (May 10, 2010)

My pixie has them. I know they are not the best things but one a day doesn't seem to have caused any harm. The rest of her diet is very good (burns and natures harvest) so a little of what she fancies!


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

mine have them with no problem. also give them to pub dog who does have tummy problems sometimes but he's been fine with them


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Pedigree are notorious for not using very good ingredients but tbh I give the odd jumbone here and there I just wouldn't feed it as a main food because of what is in it, but here and there via treats I think is probably all right, just like we eat the odd take away/bar of chocolate here and there.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

I give them but not a whole one in one go, I break them up to bite size treats and use them for training. I also give the little tiny cheesy bites which they love, they all get one when they come in after going to the loo... ongoing training lol


----------



## Val001 (Aug 25, 2010)

I am switching main food to AG but will still give pedigree treats as only at weekends when we run them and then go to our local pub with treats for them and any other dogs there so think thats OK.

What about markies and gravy bones are they not very good either?


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Val001 said:


> I am switching main food to AG but will still give pedigree treats as only at weekends when we run them and then go to our local pub with treats for them and any other dogs there so think thats OK.
> 
> What about markies and gravy bones are they not very good either?


Check out the ingredient list on the back. Pedigree are usually '4% meat and animal derivatives' and then have all these other things in that its hard to figure out what they are or why they are in the treats anyway.

I used to give milky bones, I think as treats its not so bad, I give mine Bonios at the minute just because my Papa keeps buying him them. Its not like they live off treats anyway, I think as long as they are doing well carry on as you are.


----------



## shazalhasa (Jul 21, 2009)

GoldenShadow said:


> *Check out the ingredient list on the back. Pedigree are usually '4% meat and animal derivatives' and then have all these other things in that its hard to figure out what they are or why they are in the treats anyway.*
> 
> I used to give milky bones, I think as treats its not so bad, I give mine Bonios at the minute just because my Papa keeps buying him them. Its not like they live off treats anyway, I think as long as they are doing well carry on as you are.


*My treats (crisps)*
Maize, vegetable oil, flaming hot flavour, hydrolysed soya protein, fructose, flavourings, lactose (from milk), glucose syrup, flavour enhancers (monosodium glutamate, sodium 5' ribonucleotide) acidity regulator (sodium diacetate) citric acid, tartaric acid, wheat rusk, sugar, malic acid, celery seed oil, mustard seed oil, colours (sulphate amonia caramel (from wheat)) paprika extract, curcumin(from wheat)) salt, potassium chloride and wheat flour.

*Dogs treats (Schmackos)*
Meat and animal derivatives (min4% fresh meat, min 4% chicken), derivatives of vegetable origin, various sugars, minerals, oils and fats, yeast.

stuff it, the dogs can have the crisps and I'll have the schmackos :lol:


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

GoldenShadow said:


> but here and there via treats I think is probably all right, just like we eat the odd take away/bar of chocolate here and there.


Pretty much what I think. Rupert has a smacko and a few gravy bones in the evening as a treat every now and then.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

No We got an email at work about Pedigree products. They like Bakers stuff is packed full of sugar and are totally a waste for dogs and very unhealthy. Katie bakes liver and cuts it up for the boys and sometimes makes sardine or liver cake instead of feeding them prepared junk treats. Personally I would suggest avoiding them.


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> No We got an email at work about Pedigree products. They like Bakers stuff is packed full of sugar and are totally a waste for dogs and very unhealthy. Katie bakes liver and cuts it up for the boys and sometimes makes sardine or liver cake instead of feeding them prepared junk treats. Personally I would suggest avoiding them.


You must well miss Mc Donalds/KFC.


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

My two are fed raw but get the schmackos as training treats as they are easy to break up into bite size pieces as everyone has said a little of what ya fancy does you no harm!


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

personally i`d never feed anything with the brand pedigree on it. i once was really pushed for food and it was a sunday so all the shops were closed so i picked up some pedigree thinking 'what harm can it do for just one day'  the next morning i woke up and the hall was like a minefield off poops, none of them solid! i literally had to work my way through the maize to get to the toilet in order to clean them. my girl could chop and change her food as she had a tummy like a rock but pedigree was just horrendous! 

that being said my boy has the most icky tum ever so he gets hypoallergenic food and can`t even eat ANY pork products (not even cooked pork from sunday lunch) so i don`t think i`d even chance pedigree with him :lol:


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

oveione said:


> My two are fed raw but get the schmackos as training treats as they are easy to break up into bite size pieces as everyone has said a little of what ya fancy does you no harm!


I thought if you raw feed you shouldn't give processed food of any description as it defeats the oject.


----------



## JohnMorris (Oct 15, 2010)

Horse and Hound said:


> You must well miss Mc Donalds/KFC.


TBH I don't like McDonalds or BK and can't remember the last time we had KFC as there isn't one local to us. Fancy one now yu've mentioned it though


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

JohnMorris said:


> TBH I don't like McDonalds or BK and can't remember the last time we had KFC as there isn't one local to us. Fancy one now yu've mentioned it though


Don't...its bad for you!


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I was just wondering something along the same lines and was going to start a thread asking if people feed as healthily as possible and stick with it for treats or if bonio, gravy bones schmackos etc creep in.

I got Heidi some Fold Hill treats. Hypoallergenic, wheat/gluten free, no artificial colours or preservatives. Main ingredient is maize which I like to avoid.

Think I may give in with all this faff not to give her any rubbish and get a few gravy bones etc.:thumbup:


----------



## MarKalAm (Sep 6, 2008)

Horse and Hound said:


> You must well miss Mc Donalds/KFC.


Why?  It's pretty tasteless stuff!!



JohnMorris said:


> I thought if you raw feed you shouldn't give processed food of any description as it defeats the oject.


Does a bit, but there are no rules. And if the main part of the diet is healthy the odd naughty treat won't kill them.


----------



## oveione (Aug 15, 2009)

Yes i know it defeats it a bit but they dont get alot and i dont fancy carrying raw or cooked meat round in my coat pocket!


----------



## SlingDash (Jul 30, 2010)

If they're on a par with the rest of Pedigree's products, then they won't be any good at all.

Having said that, it's no different to us enjoying a big fat fry-up or a trip to McDonald's or Burger King occasionally, so I wouldn't worry about feeding them sparingly if he enjoys them.


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

my dog has dentastix (she even knows when i'm going to get one for her and goes mad). I wouldn't worry about it as they are only treats and don't form the whole diet.
I've been told Dentastix aren't good (pedigree i think the link is) but she's happy and healthy, she's 10yrs old, her teeth are still white and her gums are almost completely pink so i think they help
Due to cost i've been thinking of giving her jumbone a week though as they last so much longer


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

my german shepherd used to get a pedigree denta stick every night from the age of 8 weeks.he's now 5 yrs old and his teeth were disgusting.they don;t clean his teeth and now i don't bother with them.seeing as there crap and full of crap like sugars ect,i now cook liver cake for him and he loves it.at leat i know whats in his treats!

but he gets raw bones and his teeth are now pearly white!


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I never feed Pedigree dog food but I do give him a Pedigree treat now and again. I personally find pedigree snacks now and again Okay.


----------



## Hols<3Millie (Sep 2, 2010)

to be honest, as she gets a raw hide treat weekly (when TNA is on so she stay quieter ) i have been thinking of cutting down greatly on dentastix and getting her a toothbrush and lamb toothpaste and do them properly - keep her breath nice as she is a Basenji so grooms A LOT and she'll end up smelling then


----------



## luciennebennett (Sep 23, 2013)

Both my son and daughter-in-law are veterinary surgeons who themselves own cats and dogs and they are perfectly happy to give both Schmackos and Gravy Bones as a treat. However, only 1 Schmacko per day and at the most 4 gravy bones for dogs 25kg or more.
Their main diet is Royal Canin dry food.
They do not agree with the raw bones diet as it is nutritionally unbalanced, but a beef marrow bone every now and then is fine. Certainly not any bones which can splinter, like chicken. They have had to operate on too many dogs injured by them.
Neither their dog, nor my 2 have needed any dental cleaning. Theirs is 9 years old and my two are 15.5 years and 14 months.
None of the dogs ever get human treats and if there are any meat leftovers they are given with their dinner, not as tit bits to step irritating begging behaviour.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Mine have them as a treat, I figure even though the ingredients aren't great, its just like me eating a bar of chocolate. Fine in moderation


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

luciennebennett said:


> Both my son and daughter-in-law are veterinary surgeons who themselves own cats and dogs and they are perfectly happy to give both Schmackos and Gravy Bones as a treat. However, only 1 Schmacko per day and at the most 4 gravy bones for dogs 25kg or more.
> Their main diet is Royal Canin dry food.
> They do not agree with the raw bones diet as it is nutritionally unbalanced, but a beef marrow bone every now and then is fine. Certainly not any bones which can splinter, like chicken. They have had to operate on too many dogs injured by them.
> Neither their dog, nor my 2 have needed any dental cleaning. Theirs is 9 years old and my two are 15.5 years and 14 months.
> None of the dogs ever get human treats and if there are any meat leftovers they are given with their dinner, not as tit bits to step irritating begging behaviour.


*sigh* great first post, this thread is nearly 3 years old, and then you bash the raw diet. 

Surprise, surprise vets don't recommend raw but RC  tell us something we don't know


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

harrys_mum said:


> harry used to have them, loved them, but when he had the chicken ones he always had running toilets.
> michelle x


Same with my Ziggy. I tried a few of their treats but they all had the same effect. These days I mainly use Kronch 100% salmon squares, Trixie trockenfishe (dried sprats), or Webbox liver sizzles - all far cheaper than the pedigree stuff. Those doggy chocolate drops always go down well too, but I don't use them often because I don't think there's a single healthy ingredient in them.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh wow this is an oldie, just to add to it cos I like to have a say ...

I gave mine Schmackos yesterday and *NEVER AGAIN* I've never smelled such awful things coming out of my dogs backsides ergh ergh ergh!!! It was the only thing I could put my hands on in my local store and I certainly will not fall for it again, I'd rather not treat them than give them another Schmacko.


----------

